# لزوجة الماء



## bebo_s_80 (7 يونيو 2006)

أرجو إفادتي عن طريقة زيادة لزوجة الماء بمواد غير ضارة


----------



## معتصم خلدون (15 أغسطس 2009)

عليك استخدام ماده تسمى بيرمكولارجو ان اكو قد افدتك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 أغسطس 2009)

_ السلام عليكم ما الغرض لزيادة لزوجه الماء اي غرض غذائي ام صناعي حتى نستطيع ان نفيدك_


----------



## jabour (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر على الافادة العلمية


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (17 أغسطس 2009)

هناك مادتين على ما اذكر
الاولى وهى صوديوم بولى اكريل امايد
وتستخدم من 1جرام الى 1.5 جرام لكل لتر ماء ولا خوف منها حيث انها تدخل فى drinking water
الثانيه وهى هيدروكسى اثيل سليللوز المعروف ب (التايلوز) ولكن استخدام غذائى 
الثالثه وهى كربوكسى مثيل سليللوز (cmc) ايضا استخدام غذائى
وشكرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (17 أغسطس 2009)

هناك ثلاثة موادعلى ما اذكر
الاولى وهى صوديوم بولى اكريل امايد
وتستخدم من 1جرام الى 1.5 جرام لكل لتر ماء ولا خوف منها حيث انها تدخل فى drinking water
الثانيه وهى هيدروكسى اثيل سليللوز المعروف ب (التايلوز) ولكن استخدام غذائى 
الثالثه وهى كربوكسى مثيل سليللوز (cmc) ايضا استخدام غذائى
وشكرا


----------

